# Teb



## Teb (Sep 3, 2015)

Well I posted in the Introduce yourself thread then figured what the hell, go crazy and make your own.

I am old enough to know better but still immature enough to do it anyway, and a professional skiver on the night shift in UK. I have written mostly as a hobby over the years, but my imagination runs away better if I am doing some fantasy based where reality can be thrown out of the window and forgotten about. It's been a while since I wrote anything though, so might be a tad rusty for which I beg your patience.

I enjoy reading others works, have been snooping the boards for a while tonight and what I saw led me to register as a member to join in, only hope I can maintain the standards of others.

Anything else you want to know, feel free to ask.

Teb


----------



## Boofy (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey there, Teb. Boofs here. As a queue aficionado and chronic complainer, I am very glad to have yet another member from the UK join the ranks! ;3

I was more than a tad rusty when I joined. I hope you gain as much from this place as I have in the ten months or so I have been a part of the community. Welcome aboard ^^


----------



## Teb (Sep 3, 2015)

The rust must be something to do with all the rain we have, but we should be used to that by now. 

Thanks for the greeting and Hi, always good to meet another night owl. Hoping to settle in here and join in the fun.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome! And yup, night owls are the best. Here I am past midnight and no one's up - so dull! It's always good to have more company.


----------



## Teb (Sep 4, 2015)

I was still trapped at work when you posted that, but the day shift had started wandering in and can't have them accusing me of not doing the work ;-p

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome Teb! Glad to have another person aboard.

What type of writing(s) do you enjoy?


----------



## Teb (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks, glad to be on board.

Can turn my hand to anything, try to avoid doing romance as it's not in my nature being a Yorkshire Man. Prefer things where I can be creative, fantasy or sci-fi. Have done some horror/suspense style and dabbled with action and crime.

Used to enjoy writing in the old Microsoft groups, forums much like this one. Hoping to fall back into the routine here.


----------



## Boofy (Sep 5, 2015)

Wait, wait. Yorkshire eh? You can't be far from me then. We're practically neighbours. In fact... is that you I spy across the street? Put some clothes on or get some blinds, man! 

I don't think I could possibly write horror pieces. I can barely _read_ them without having a second person in the room... you know, to push into the path of whatever monster I happen to be reading about whilst I make my escape. ^^


----------



## MABKing (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey!  Welcome.  I'm also new (just joined yesterday).  
I remember being a night owl.  *sighs* That went away when my job requires me to be there at 6:30am. 

Anyways, I hope to read some of your work soon.


----------



## Teb (Sep 5, 2015)

West Yorkshire, born and bred. 

Horror is easy enough, just imagine the victims are your kids, your the assailant and the little buggers have not behaved all day.

Thanks Mab, welcome to you too. Will ease some work in soon someplace am sure.


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forum Teb.

I don't think that being a little rusty on the writing side is too much to worry about. Most people cannot keep up continuous production anyway and I would think that having ideas and enthusiasm are much more important. It is kind of like riding a bicycle, once you have some basic experience the skill is conserved for future use.:thumbl:
Please have a good look around and see what is going on: we have a section for pretty well everything. Feel free to ask questions if need be. Good luck.


----------



## Teb (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks Blade.

That's the general idea, work back into the swing and then probably go into overdrive. Might even write something I am happy with at some point, that's the main struggle.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Teb. I too know of spending many a late night being unproductive by gaming, movies or just chillin' with buddies. 

If you need a hand around, let any of the mentors know and we'll be sure to help. Hope to see you around the forums, I'm sure you'll be instrumental in helping us raise the bar.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello Teb,

Welcome to the forum. West Yorkshire eh?

Yorkshire born and Yorkshire bred,
Strong int` arm and good in`t bed!

Have a look, post and enjoy.

Arthur.


----------



## Teb (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Guy and Arthur, am settling in and posting where I land.

Guy might have overly high expectations about me raising the bar, I am often accused of lowering the tone though.

Yep Arthur, Gods own county. I get cold sweats when I go to work, means crossing into South Yorkshire and that's a foreign land.


----------



## Fillipi (Sep 21, 2015)

Share some of your work, would love to read


----------



## escorial (Sep 21, 2015)

View attachment 9788


----------

